# Spokeshaves?



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm getting into more and more handtool work instead of relying steadily on power tools and I am looking at getting some cabinet scrapers and some spokeshaves.

As someone who doesn't have any spokeshaves, what should I look for when selecting them? Are they like planes in that the quality of the old ones are far superior to the new ones(Stanley)? In planes its good to have a variety of sizes, is it the same here too?


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

I use spokeshaves often. One of my most favorite tools. Older ones in good shape, if they were good ones to begin with, are desirable. I use the wood body shaves. The best in my opinion you can buy of whats made now, is one from Dave's Shaves. Here on the web. http://www.ncworkshops.com/ It's good to have several sizes...but depends on what your working on. It's a good woodworking project to make your own, which I now do.
For a metal body shave , look for a Bailey. Older is better with these. I wouldn't have a new one. I think the metal double blade units (curved / straight knife) are interesting , but not usefull.
I very much prefer the wooden shaves. Michael


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Michael :thumbsup:

Is it the feel/weight or balance you like with the wooden ones over the metal? 

Matt


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

*Shaves*

I like the wooden ones for the way they work. The feel and balance. You can skew the blade to cut light on one side and heavier on the other.
Here's a photo of my collection. I have too many .....but use them all at one time or another.








The black ones are made of Ebony from Daves Shaves. Some old Stanley Boxwoods, couple Marples, and a few I made. The metal one lower right is a Bailey I think. And a Lie-Nielson in the centre.

Michael


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice collection you got there.:thumbsup:


----------

